#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  help me: FLARE PURGE GAS

## barbara

Hi all,



I need to know how I can calculate the rate of purge gas in flare header.

thanks  :Smile: See More: help me: FLARE PURGE GAS

----------


## am00

You should find what you're looking for on exxon DP - shared on this site in the past

----------


## inzenjer

read Fluor Daniel Manuals - Flare Design posted by mhuelva: and attached Shell DEP
best regards
inzenjer

----------


## barbara

thk for DP Shell!!!!

regards!!!!!!

Barbara

----------


## rezarm

You can find a formula for this in API std. 521 (2007), section 7.3.3.3.3
regard

----------


## akosan4six

Thanks for the Shell DP doc!!
akosan4six

----------


## akosan4six

Thanks for the Shell DP doc!!
akosan4six :Smile:

----------


## inzenjer

polaris44 has posted Shell DEP v25 and v28
search site for his posts
best regards

----------


## Gasflo

Thanks for the Shell DP doc.

We have had and experience with venting a pig launcher to atmosphere. I'm talking about Natural Gas at 500psi. The venting supposed to be controlled but the operator rushed it and the gas ignited. 
In our vent pipes we install flap caps to avoid rain water get in. After an investigation of the installation it was found the the metal cap was not connected to earth and electrostatic charge was the cause. 
Regards

----------


## mhuelva

> read Fluor Daniel Manuals - Flare Design posted by mhuelva: and attached Shell DEP
> best regards
> inzenjer



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards

----------


## f81aa

inzenjer and mhuelva: thanks for sharing

----------


## Gasflo

Thank you

----------


## barbara

thanks!!!!



 :Big Grin: See More: help me: FLARE PURGE GAS

----------


## pulsar3220

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> regards



the file is missing in the link..plz reupload....

----------


## mhuelva

> the file is missing in the link..plz reupload....



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## barbara

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## eftcat

I also need the Flare design manual...but your link is not valid...
Could you please send me a valid link or the pdf file?
Thanks.

----------


## mhuelva

> I also need the Flare design manual...but your link is not valid...
> Could you please send me a valid link or the pdf file?
> Thanks.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you friends.....i was in search of it........
CHEERS.....

----------


## trantoan

hi every body,
Im a newbie of this forum. Im taking the internship in the fertilizer plant, so i would like to ask about experience of working in this kind of plant
or some operating documents related.
thanks in advance 
with the best wishes .

----------


## gabrielChemEng

Dear friends,
I would like to know about the practice of avoid purge gas using a detonation flame arrestor.
Where and when I can do this?

----------


## gion_ro40

Please, load Shell DEP again.

Thanks,

----------


## john zink

hi
please uplod this file to 4shared.con again
thanks a lot

----------


## stalin_saul

Thanks for sharing

----------

